# 17" vs 18" Wheels for Autocrossing MK4 1.8T



## KTCGTI05 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am looking to purchase some new tires for Autocross, and I am considering changing out my stock 17" wheels at the same time. My only mod atm is a CIA but I still have a lot of trouble hooking up on launch from a dead stop. Even with UHP summer tires in warm weather. So my question is; should I stick with 17" rims or will there be much difference with 18"s I like the look of 18s better but I hate to put form before function.

Any advice is appreciated. 

I plan on changing out my dog bone mount in the near future as well, in order to combat some of the traction problems.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

It comes down to what class you want to run and how extensively you would want to modify the car. Some classes have tire width/wheel width restrictions, others do not.

What class do you envision yourself running in?


----------



## KTCGTI05 (Dec 30, 2009)

To start off with, I just want to run in whatever class I can with a cold air intake installed. 

I plan on gradually adding a turbo back exhaust, stage 1 ecu upgrade, and front mount intercooler,
And maybe a suspension upgrade.

I am just getting into this so I dont really know much about it yet.

The tires I am planning on purchasing are the Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 Star Specs.

I guess I should have posted in the Autocross forum....oops


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Those mods will put you into DSP. The main things moving you would be a relocation or removal of the cat, the change in boost levels from the chip and the IC change. Assuming the IC of choice does not cut into the body work it would be DSP legal. In this class suspension is pretty open and the fenders can be cut/rolled/pulled. Most people in this class would run on 285/30/18 size tires. A more budget friendly setup would be to run on 17x9s with a 255/40/17 size tire. This setup will also better clear the fenders and be less likely to rub.


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

STOP everything

First if you are just starting buy a good helmet. Second dont really care about what class you are running get laps under your belt ask questions then learn to drive with what tires you have, get a season or two under your belt and then start building your car to class you want. And most of all have fun wins will come in time.:thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

KTCGTI05 said:


> I am looking to purchase some new tires for Autocross, and I am considering changing out my stock 17" wheels at the same time. My only mod atm is a CIA but I still have a lot of trouble hooking up on launch from a dead stop. Even with UHP summer tires in warm weather. So my question is; should I stick with 17" rims or will there be much difference with 18"s I like the look of 18s better but I hate to put form before function.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> I plan on changing out my dog bone mount in the near future as well, in order to combat some of the traction problems.


 17" vs. 18"..... doesn't matter. TIRES matter. 

Get 18" wheels for the street (since you like the look). 

Get super sticky 225/45r17 tires for auto-x. Try Falken Azenis RT615


----------



## honda93 (Oct 1, 2008)

*STOP!!!* 

Step 1: http://www.evoschool.com/ 

Step 2: Attend a bunch of autocrosses 

Step 3: Get "real" tires... R-Compounds 

Step 4: Keep autocrossing 

Step 5: See your times improve without spending money on stuff like motor mounts and other items that don't make you faster, but make other people richer.


----------



## KTCGTI05 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for all of the comments. I just recently had the idea to look into SCCA racing. I used to enjoy driving on curvy empty mountain roads, but now I live about 1300 miles from anything resembling a mountain or hill for that matter. So I need something besides bad, flat, straight roads to drive my car on. 

From the standpoint of autocross, I agree that I should leave my car alone and learn to drive. 

However, I have had my car a long time and I know the things that I want it to do better just for my personal driving pleasure. This list of things, unfortunately, does not seem to put me in a very good position to start autocross. 

As I do not want to leave my car stock, or pigeon hole it into one specific class, I think I need to get a cheap old Miata or something and just drive it stock with some good tires. 

Wonder what my wife will say about that.........


----------



## ChefYarko (Aug 18, 2008)

To answer your question 17" is usually gping to be a lighter wheel tire combination. 
Smaller wheels are better, if im not mistaken my friend running a mkiv jejja at nationals has 15x10 wheels. 
Race wheels have much more caliper clearance than street/oem wheels 

wheel size will depend on class. 

With the intake you'll be in street touring class. This is limited to "street tires" the falken rt615 or the bridgestone re011 are tires built for this class. 

If you go back to the stock air filter you could run GStock and use real race compound tires.You will have to run stock size wheels. Your local club will likely have no problem with you running GS withthe CAI. 

Either way get on your local solo forum and buy used tires. Find the money to have a dedicated set of auto-x wheels/tires. 

Before you mod your car for racing, go to a few events, and try to get a driver school. 

Then you can decide how competive you need to be with your build. In our region most ST and SP cars are trailered dedicated race cars. GStock for the fwd turbo vw. The car can be competitive but still be a daily driver. On the other hand if your region is not very competitive then ypu may be fine running a prepared class and just adding mods to your car.


----------

